# Separating the cat and dog



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi everyone

We are planning to get a cockapoo puppy - we're going to view some tomorrow! However, we're a little unsure of how the puppy will get on with our 15-year-old cat who has never lived with another animal before. My husband is adamant that the puppy must not be allowed upstairs at all as the upstairs has to be the cat's domain. 

I'm a little concerned though because I work from home in an upstairs office and I'm sure the puppy would be very unhappy stuck on her own downstairs without frequent company. I've heard that cockapoos have problems with separation anxiety. 

I know we're going to have to keep them apart for a while but I don't know whether this is the best option. I don't know how I'm going to get my work done either! Just wondered if anyone had any thoughts. 

Many thanks

Liz


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I think it depends on the cat and puppy to be honest! My friend's cockapoo and cats have learnt to live together without problem- she just let them keep meeting. My cats however keep away from the puppy if they can help it as he just wants to play and they really don't want to! I do see your dilemma with the office-Maybe you could bring some work downstairs on occasion? Upstairs and downstairs separation does seem like a good idea to ensure the cat can relax. There are far more experienced owners on here who I am sure will be able to offer excellent advice


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've had all kinds of cat/dog combinations and they ALWAYS work it out with time. If you can work out a hiding hole for kitty where her water and food can be safe it works best. The ones I like are a cupboard with a small cat door cut in. Good luck!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly can fit through a cat flap 

How about a gate on the office door and pup allowed in office with you for some of your work time - but only allowed upstairs on those occasions and rest of upstairs strictly cats domain?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your pup will really want to be with you if you are working upstairs. It seems a shame to leave him downstairs alone when you are working from home. Cockapoos love to be with us. I'm sure your cat will teach it who's boss, cockapoos in general get on well with cats. The few cats that mine have met have totally dominated them!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yeah you are right 2nd, a tiny pup or small dog could wriggle in. As long as the cat has a place to escape too, it should work out. Fifteen is old though, can the cat still jump up to escape?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

We have a 10 year old cat which was never around any dogs for more then a couple of days. And she always found higher locations when family dogs would visit. 

But when we brought Piper in, which she was "smaller" then the cat at the time. As long as your cat has a high place to go, the cat should be fine. We don't have a cat tree, but our cat has a few places to go.

Frankly the our cat and dog get along pretty well.


















We have our cat's food on top of our washer/dyer









This is a funny video of cat and dog. 
http://youtu.be/t8m8-magzYg?list=UUJxtilU815sgnTRYstygJxQ

But restricting the pup to down stairs may be harder then you think. They like to be right next to you. Also you may want a bed/crate for the pup. 

We still send Piper to the "room" when she gets to much for the cat. But our cat has her claws and she does use them to "correct" Piper at times. If you cat doesn't have her/his front claws then you need to make sure she has place to go to get away from the dog.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Awww piper and kitty are so cute together! X


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Aw, those pictures are very sweet! To be honest I want to have the dog with me while I'm working but my OH is adamant that she's not going to be allowed upstairs. He's really laying down the law about it. I have a feeling I'm going to have to end up working on the dining room table, which is far from ideal. It's his cat and I think he's very concerned that she'll be unhappy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

MrsSeychelles I don't mean to be a downer but perhaps the cockapoo is not the best breed for you? If you read enough threads here you will see that some of them are velcro dogs. They literally follow us from room to room. They sit on our feet while we cook, on our laps when we watch tv and read, and many sleep in our beds with us. The people who don't seem to experience this are mostly people with two dogs or more and the dogs keep each other company. There are lots of breeds that have lower pack drives, it might make for a more peaceable household.


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

I really do have my heart set on a cockapoo though :-( I'm at home all day so the pup would hardly ever be left alone. To be honest I would love to have a little shadow following me round all day and keeping me company. There must be a way that I can make this work. I guess if I have to move the computer to the dining room table then that might be the only option. I don't agree with my OH's view that the dog should be banned from upstairs but it's very difficult to convince him otherwise.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Our Cockerpoos have a way of melting the hardest hearts....you watch,my our husband will cave. Re the upstairs rule, can you negotiate an exception to the office? Your pup can be in there with you, but nowhere else. 

I have two, so now they both sit on my feet in the kitchen, squash into the chair with me at night. Lie on my bed waiting for me to come out of the shower. Two shadows! Bliss


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh I can sort of see that happening! He's so soft with the cat. I think we will end up having to let her in the office but nowhere else upstairs. OH's main concern is that the cat will feel safe and have a sanctuary away from the dog. As long as we can sort that out I'm hoping all will be ok.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think if your cat has several high up places it can go, there won't be a problem. Cats rule the roost and your puppy will learn that really quickly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If it were me I'd rehome the husband.

Seriously though we have cats age 21, 15, 10, 4 and 4 ish here right now and they do always seem to work it out. They even all get along fine now with my sister's Great Pyranesese, a huge dog. The cat may even come to love the puppy, ours will clean Rufus' face for him.


----------



## MrsSeychelles (Oct 26, 2014)

Fairlie I don't think I'll need to be rehoming the husband just yet! We had a conversation earlier today and he said that we might have to eventually let the pup in my office - I think he may be softening already and we haven't even got her yet! It's the dream scenario for the puppy and cat to become friends and we can all hang out like one happy family but I don't know if that will actually happen... we'll see how it goes


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My cat Meg who is 6 doesn't like being in the same room as the dogs. Unfortunately, she goes off to a quiet spot when we are all home and doesn't come to sit on my lap when the dogs are around. I make a point of giving her her own time though, she is my first baby. She will sleep in their beds though when they aren't around! My other cat Charlie who passed away loved Lola and used to groom her, and she him. They had a sweet relationship. Nina never met him.

Both girls chase Meg, but I think they sense her dislike of them and it becomes a challenge so when she runs, they chase


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ruth you've reminded me that we did enforce a no chase rule for Rufus when he was a puppy which included people of all sizes and cats! It is no wonder he is so fond of his ball. Using a houseline is the easiest way to teach this.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ruth you've reminded me that we did enforce a no chase rule for Rufus when he was a puppy which included people of all sizes and cats! It is no wonder he is so fond of his ball. Using a houseline is the easiest way to teach this.


They don't chase when we are in the room, they know they aren't allowed, but Meg sometimes gives them a look then runs off, like she is tempting them. In those circumstances they do chase, Nina more than Lola.


----------

